# How about whipped/squirty cream?



## josephine3

I know its mega confusing what we cant eat now, and im not 100% sure whether whipped cream is pasteurised?? 

We have some in the fridge and there will be a lot of desserts around at xmas - can i squirt my squirty cream on them or not?

Also.. how about pavlova? or meringue type stuff? can we have that? I hear that cheesecake is off the menu...

Confused about cream!! can we have fresh cream...? Hmm its going to be difficult to choose a dessert at xmas!!


----------



## kat2504

Virtually all dairy products that you buy in the supermarket are pasteurised. The whipped cream is fine.

Cheesecake is not off the menu. Non-baked cheesecake does not have raw eggs (at least last time I made one it didn't). In a baked cheesecake obviously the eggs are baked!

Cream is fine. It's not different to milk.


----------



## AC1987

If you're worried about cheesecake make it yourself :winkwink: I think dairy isnt too bad, well unless you drink it straight from a cow :haha:


----------



## overcomer79

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## josephine3

Hmm... so desserts from the frozen section that my parents will likely serve on xmas day should be ok??

How about products from the bakery, like cream buns or eclairs? I take it fresh cream is bad?
Its really confusing me I never thought how many desserts have cream in.. in some healthcare info i got thru the door it says you cant have soft whip ice cream which is what made me wonder about the squirty cream... I really hope that pavlova is ok as I love it!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Cheeeeeesecaaaaake :xmas23:


----------



## kat2504

Fresh cream is fine. Remember cream is just like milk but yummier. soft whip ice cream is more a worry about bacteria in the mr whippy machine. Eclairs are fine. Pavlova is also fine

The list of things you can't have is very short.
- smelly french style cheese such as brie and camembert
- blue cheese
- any unpasteurised milk or cheese or dairy (it is unlikely you were eating any anyway)
-raw meat and undercooked meat
- raw eggs
-too much tuna fish
- some weird fish like swordfish and shark which you were not eating anyway
- raw shell fish such as raw oysters. You probably were not eating these. cooked prawns are fine
-liver and liver products such as pate
- homemade sushi unless you have used fish that has been frozen. Restaurant sushi is ok but many people stay away from it anyway
-unwashed fruit and vegetables (you should have been washing anyway)
-bagged salad unless you wash it yourself first.

That's it really. Most normal everyday food is absolutely fine.


----------

